# My Site



## dulak (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome on my new site:


Foto Artur Herda


All opinions are welcome,

best regards from Poland
Artur


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 30, 2009)

You need a darker shade for your links for sure.  

The photo film strip is nicely executed.

It's a well put together site but if I had one tiny complaint it would be the jarring highlight box which jumps out when you hover over the navigation bar.

It's not bad but it could do with appearing more softly and delayed, as the tone of your site is elegant.  

But that's a really good effort all round.  I love the homepage (apart from the colour of the links).


----------



## dulak (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help I have to think about your suggestions 

anyway, once again thanks

Artur


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Dec 30, 2009)

Some fantastic images, site nice and clean but agrree with cooler king that the links could be darker


----------



## dulak (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks Nicholas and Cooler King for help me. After New Year I must to change links 

Best regards


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 31, 2009)

No worries.


----------

